# WWE The Bash



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*June 28, 2009


World Heavyweight Champion CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy

WWE Champion Randy Orton vs. Triple H

Unified Tag Team Champions Carlito & Primo vs. Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase*​


----------

